# Canon EOS 450D Shooting Direct from Camera to Laptop



## LThompson (Dec 29, 2008)

I am a complete photography beginner and have just purchased my first DSLR. I was wondering if there was a way of connecting my laptop to the camera so I can shoot direct to it?

Is this possible? If so what software will I require and any additional cables?

Many thanks in advance.

Lucinda


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2008)

You should be able to do this by connecting the camera to the computer with the USB cable and Canon Remote Capture.  If your camera did not come with this software, you should be able to download it from the Canon site.


----------



## LThompson (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't realise I could use that software for remote shooting, brilliant! 

Many thanks, I will have to experiment with this and let you know how I get on!

Thanks again.


----------

